# nVidia, GLX and error 104

## Gentist

I booted my computer today as usual, ran startx, just to stare at what seemed to be a corrupt image of the nVidia logo. Switching back to the console, X has given me an IO error 104 (whatever that means), and died. I don't think I did anything which should've affected the graphics card (nVidia FX5200), but I'm not 100%.

Now, trying to solve it temporary, I tried commenting out parts of the xorg.conf, namely 'Load "glx"'. This helped, though I'd rather have glx functional. I have no clue as what caused this, or how I will be able to fix it. I tried re-emerging nvidia-glx and run opengl-update nvidia again, but that didn't help.

Is there anything I can do to debug this properly? What does error 104 mean?

----------

## Pergamon

Hi,

as noted in

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327913-highlight-nvidia+glx.html

and

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2341163.html#2341163

emerge of latest glibc-2.3.5 causes the glx extension of nvidia to fail.

For the moment it seems the options are:

 - do not load glx in xorg.conf, which disables 3D

 - use NVIDIAS installer which seems to work with the new glibc according to reports

----------

## Gentist

Ah. So, it's just one of those wait-for-workaround bugs then? Good to know it's not the hardware at least, and since I don't play that many games, I think I can live without glx for a while.

----------

## Pergamon

 *Gentist wrote:*   

> Ah. So, it's just one of those wait-for-workaround bugs then? ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90047

describes downgrading glibc fixes glx. Otherwise there is no solution for the time being.

----------

## Gentist

Reading through that, it does seem like something in the new glibc changed, which wasn't expected. So basically, the solutions for now would be to either:

#1 Downgrade glibc

#2 Install the nvidia drivers using the nvidia installer

#3 Fix the nvidia-glx ebuild

#4 Disable glx

----------

## MrIch

hmm we need a fix..

----------

## exohuman

Okay, I got really frustrated earlier trying to figure out why nvidia kept crashing X. Glad to see that it is glibc. Downgrading now...

----------

## MrIch

the nvidia installer is no option for me because it has problems with the symbolic links of libgl.so and the other files which are pointed to the correct libaries in gentoo.

----------

## TheLateJC

I didn't need the Nvidia installer. I just remerged 2.3.4.20041102 and the nvidia kernel and glx packages for good measure

----------

## Gentist

 *TheLateJC wrote:*   

> I didn't need the Nvidia installer. I just remerged 2.3.4.20041102 and the nvidia kernel and glx packages for good measure

 

So basically you went with option #1?

There's a new nvidia-glx in portage, but it doesn't seem to fix the problem. I still get a bad screen and error 104.

----------

## daff

I was wondering why I wasn't able to startx all of a sudden. Wouldn't have thought that the glibc was the problem... I went with option #4 for now (opengl-update xorg-x11). 

But I love that the Gentoo-way of researching a problem still is: note problem -- open forums.gentoo.org -- search for problem -- find answers and then wait for an able developer to take care of it. We are so spoiled...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DaSmurf

Strange, my glx seems to be working fine...

2.6.11-gentoo-r6

glibc 2.3.5

gcc-3.4.3-20050110-r2

nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174

nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r3

~6200fps on glxgears (FX 5900)

----------

## Elmo pl

Same problem here. I tried those things mentioned before:

- downgrading glibc

- install nVidia drivers via official installer

None of them works for me. Only disabling glx extension allows me to lunch X, but that way I can't run Blender and ut2k4 (those are only two programs I really miss right now) :/

```
*  sys-libs/glibc

      Latest version available: 2.3.5

      Latest version installed: 2.3.4.20050125

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.7174-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7174-r4

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.7174

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7174

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.8.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 6.8.2-r1

```

----------

## MrIch

is the glibc && nvidia problem fixed?

----------

## Elmo pl

Unfortunately no :/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328792-highlight-.html

----------

